# DINAN CHIP vs POWERCHIP



## TANBOY90274 (May 12, 2003)

theres 2 wellknown companies I know so far that tune M3.
1. dinan
2.www.powerchipinc.com

I talked to Dinan @longbeach BMW the other day the guy told me that all it does is just removing the top governer top speed, oh well................. Any suggestion about puting those chips?


----------



## gbrown (Aug 22, 2002)

My Dinan chipped S54 M Coupe had the rev limiter bumped up - she now revs to M3 RPM levels, throttle input sharpened (similar in effect to sport mode in a lesser degree) and the top speed limiter was removed.

On the M3 I think they dropped bumping up the rev limiter and just played with throttle and top speed limit.

Long Beach did my install.


----------

